# Cyanotype Sun Prints



## Josh66 (Aug 10, 2014)

This was my first time trying this.  It's pretty cool, IMO.

If anyone else has some to share, feel free to post them here.



2014081002 by J E, on Flickr



2014081003 by J E, on Flickr


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 12, 2014)

I've done some cyanotypes from precoated paper, I find it varies depending on the paper how well they dry (flat or not so much!). Did you coat your own paper?


----------



## Derrel (Aug 12, 2014)

These are pretty cool, Josh. I've only done photograms using an enlarger; this process is probably much more fun. How long were the typical exposures to sunlight for the "printing-out" process?


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 12, 2014)

The paper is from Freestyle - it came coated.  It's watercolor paper, and I think it dried "flat enough".  Laying it on my bed seemed to work better than hanging it up though.

The packaging says to expose it in the sun for 10-15 minutes, then rinse in water.  You can expose both sides too.  I only did one side on these, but it looks like flipping it over and doing something else on the other side would have worked just fine.

I did mine for 15 minutes.  I can tell that more exposure gives you a noticeably darker blue - there were intermittent clouds on one of them, and you can tell that it's just not as dark.

You can see the effects as soon as you take the items off of the paper - it's just sort of green and white instead of blue and white.  So, at least you would have a good idea if they got enough sun before you start rinsing them.  You don't have to use fixer or anything, just water.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 13, 2014)

I got some of that paper, it was rather odd but turned out better (just took longer than the package said) but I like the heavier paper. I'd started out with a little kit of thinner paper that didn't dry too flat. I haven't tried both sides yet with that paper but you can tell that there isn't a right and wrong side. I'm thinking I'll try coating some paper and see how that works.


----------



## terri (Aug 13, 2014)

They turned out well, Josh!   Like Derrel, I've only done photograms with an enlarger, and found it kind of ... meh.  :razz:  (My own result, that is.)   I think I'd prefer the sun print method here.   I've seen those kits at Freestyle, just never sprang for one.   

Cyanotypes can be lovely, and you achieved a good, strong blue.   Nice job.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 14, 2014)

With the exposure time involved, the shadows changing due to the movement of the Earth is a factor.  That might bother perfectionists, lol.  Even if you plan it so that noon is right in the middle of the exposure, you're still going to have "soft" edges to some extent.  That didn't really bother me.

I might actually try one in the early morning or late afternoon (afternoon would work better with my back yard) and see what kind of effect the longer shadows have.

I also have a cyanotype treated silk scarf.  Not sure yet what to do with that one - flowers or something...


How difficult is it to coat your own paper?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 15, 2014)

That's what I've found too, it depends on the time of year and angle of the sun. If it's a nice sunny day I'll often get sharper edges than an overcast day - UV lights works either way. I set up a small table in a window so I do more in spring or fall when the sun isn't overhead and I get more light coming in. 

I did try coating, so far so good! for anthotypes which is another story. Anthotypes use plants and as I've since found out from reading the book, can't be fixed and will fade over time. So I'm not sure how much I'll do with those but the book (from Mallin Fabri of Alternative Photography) is interesting. I tried leftover easter egg dye which was _supposed_ to work but got bupkus, absolutely nuthin'! LOL Maybe I can recoat for cyanotypes and get yellow and blue? purple and blue? a muddy looking mess?? 

I've been doing lumen prints mostly (same idea) using vintage B&W photo paper and I really like doing those. It's been a learning process, looong exposures are better (that's why the table in the window to leave them) because the fix can wash out a lot of the color. Depends on the dilution of fixer, and the paper, Kodak Velox being my favorite, it turns a rich purple color.

I've seen the fabric for cyanotypes, I do some quilting so was thinking I'd like to try that eventually (add it to the list of things I'll get around to one of these days!).


----------



## avraam (Sep 26, 2014)

so unusual! is that Tiffany accessories?


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 26, 2014)

Just some jewelry of my wife's.  Not really sure what it is, but it's not expensive, lol.


----------

